# Young chick



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

I just recently acquired a 2 1/2month old chick. This chick has diarrhea the breeder said I could keep it on layer feed with the rest of my hens. But now I'm wondering if I should have her on medicated chick feed if so how do I keep the other hens from eating her food and vice versa without having to separate them(or will it hurt the other hens). I know I should have kept her away but she was not doing well by herself. They have already established pecking order and doing good. I'm just worried about her nasty butt.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The stress of the move can cause the loose droppings you're seeing. 

I've always just fed all of mine the same food, an 18 to 20% all flock/flock raiser/grower finisher feed. (different feed manufacturers call it by different names but is the same basic feed) I kept Corrid on hand just in case and fed free choice oyster shell for the older birds.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

What is Corrid?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Corrid is what you buy at the feed store to treat coccidia (which is a very common cause of diarrhea in chicks especially.) Same result as medicated feed. 

We're also feeding our multi-age flock "Flock Raiser" and have a bowl of oyster shell out for the girls in case they need more calcium which Flock Raiser doesn't have. The reason you shouldn't feed chicks layer pellets is because too much calcium for a bird not yet producing eggs is really not good for them. Hope that helps.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I wouldn't let the diarrhea go too long in case it is more than just the stress of the move. Go with your gut feeling on that one. You might want to pick up Corrid at the feed store in case you gut tells you shes getting worse and you can treat her for Coccidiosis. Also, I had the feed store tell me years ago to add sugar to chicks water with electrolytes. If the chick has diarrhea you might want to steer clear of extra sugar.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

I got some probiotic. ...how much Corrid do u give for a 1.5lb chick? I read about it....do u like liquid or powder?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

There are others that are much more qualified than myself that can answer for you. BUT, this is what I have in my chicken folder. 

- preventative- 1/3 tsp powder in 1 gallon drinking water.

- moderate- 3/4 tsp powder in 1 gallon water.

- severe- 1 1/2 tsp powder per q gallon of water.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Ok great thank u


----------

